# قوة الصلاة



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

قوة الصلاة
​
*[font=&quot]بقلم: القس / الفريد فائق صموئيل[/font]*
[font=&quot]أعجبت بقول جميل على لوحة إنجليزية كتبها لِن كارلسون كاتب في شركة داي اسبرنج للكروت والهدايا؛ قال كارلسون عن قوة الصلاة: [/font]
[font=&quot]"لا توجد قوة على الأرض أقوى من أو أكثر تأثيراً من قوة الصلاة" [/font]
[font=&quot]وهذا قول معروف عن الصلاة؛ وكلنا نعرف الكثير بل ونردد الكثير من الحقائق المعروفة عن قوة الصلاة؛ لكن يا تُرى هل اختبرنا ما نقول ونردد ونعرف عن الصلاة وقوتها وتأثيرها؟[/font]
[font=&quot]يوم عيد العُمال عندنا 1 مايو هو يوم الصلاة الوطني في أمريكا ويوم الأحد الثاني من مايو هو يوم الصلاة العالمي وهذا العام هو يوم الأحد يوم الرب في 11 مايو 2008م. حيث تشترك معظم دول العالم والكنائس والطوائف في العالم.[/font]
[font=&quot]وفي كل مرة أقف فيها أمام بحر أو محيط أو خليج أو نهر أعلم يقيناً أن الصلاة يمكنها أن تعبر كل هذه المسافة؛ فهى أقوى وأقدر من البر والبحر والجو. وبمناسبة يوم الصلاة العالمي وفي مثل هذه الأجواء أود أن أقول على منوال لِن كارلسون في تعريف الصلاة وقوة اقتدارها ما يلي:[/font]



الصلاة


*[font=&quot]لا يوجد محيط يستطيع أن يُمسك بها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا يوجد نهر يستطيع أن يُسيطر عليها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]ولا توجد عاصفة زوبعية أسرع منها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا يوجد جيش يستطيع أن يهزمها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا يوجد قانون يستطيع أن يوقفها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا توجد مسافة تستطيع أن تبطئها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا يوجد مرض يستطيع أن يُعطلّها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]و لا يوجد إنسان مهما كان أن يمنعها[/font]*





*[font=&quot]ولا توجد قوة على الأرض أقوى من أو أكثر تأثيراً من قوة الصلاة.[/font]*





[font=&quot]فأرجوك أن تستعمل قوة الصلاة وتختبرها لأن مخازن السماء مليئة بالبركات والاحسانات والعطايا التي لا تنفذ. فإلي سامع الصلاة يأتي كل بشر؛ فهل تأتي إليه؟[/font]
[font=&quot]"أما أنا فلك صلاتي يا رب في وقت رضًى يا الله بكثرة[/font]
[font=&quot]رحمتك استجب لي بحق خلاصك" (مزمور 69: 13).[/font] 
[font=&quot]آمين.[/font]​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الموضوع

الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع القيم والرائع


الرب يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكراااااااا على الموضوع*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي كثثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع القيم والرائع
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 يونيو 2010)

[font=&quot]موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك[/font]​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

d-christian قال:


> [font=&quot]موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك[/font]​


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا يا انى 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> الصلاة
> 
> 
> *[font=&quot]لا يوجد محيط يستطيع أن يُمسك بها*





> *[font=&quot]و لا يوجد نهر يستطيع أن يُسيطر عليها[/font]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*رائع اختي الغالية الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*ميرسي كتير...*
*أرمياء 29: 12
فَتَدْعُونَنِي وَتَذْهَبُونَ وَتُصَلُّونَ إِلَيَّ فَأَسْمَعُ لَكُمْ.*[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا انى
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ويباركك ...


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع اختي الغالية الرب يبارك عمرك...*
> *ميرسي كتير...*
> *أرمياء 29: 12*
> *فَتَدْعُونَنِي وَتَذْهَبُونَ وَتُصَلُّونَ إِلَيَّ فَأَسْمَعُ لَكُمْ.*


 
ميرسي اووي


----------

